# is your husband your best friend...



## honeysuckle rose (Jun 11, 2010)

...and would he say the same about you?

If it didn't start that way, how did you become best friends?

And who do you talk to when he is pissing you off & you need to vent about him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

Heck my ex-husband and I are still best friends. We were best friends who got married. Evidently it takes more than that though.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

We were definitely "best friends" during courtship extending through the first two years of marriage. That all seemed to change.

When we got PO'ed at each other, then we both turned to our respective same-sex best friends for counsel. 

That was greatly until she took it a stride farther in her decision in having a dual affair with two different guys from her past!


----------



## honeysuckle rose (Jun 11, 2010)

arbitrator said:


> We were definitely "best friends" during courtship extending through the first two years of marriage. That all seemed to change.
> 
> When we got PO'ed at each other, then we both turned to our respective saome-sex best friends for counsel.
> 
> That was greatly until she took it a stride farther in her decision in having a dual affair with two different guys from her past!


Ouch! That was foul. So sorry that happened to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

He was mine and he claimed that I was...but you know...I think he cared more about his same sex best friend more than me.


----------



## Hogfan (Jun 14, 2012)

My husband is my best friend, we were friends before we dated. If I'm upset at him, I fuss at him. Same for him.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

My husband is my best friend and I'm his. I know he would say I'm his best friend. Our relationship started out as a good friendship.

If I'm upset with him, I talk it over with him when I've cooled down. On rare occasions, I vent to several online female friends I have. I don't get my real life female friends involved in my marital issues. It's a line I've drawn.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes... he is definately my best friend that's for sure. Even if he can be a pain in the arse. As far as I know.... he says he considers me his best friend too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes. He is someone that I can rely on to talk about issues when I have a bad day. If we have problems with each other, we will talk them out. We will horse around. It is just fun to be around him.

There is a flip side to this. He's been diagnosis with clinical depression and anxiety with acute agoraphobia. There are times when he doesn't want me around. There are times when he can't wake up, literally. I learn to let things slid off of me. He'll come and talk to me later. I'll make the bed, and he'll make his side when he gets up. Fortunately, those days are few in between. 

When asked, he told everyone that I'm his best friend. I'm the only one that he can tolerate when his depression hits (besides our daughter).


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Absolutely!

When i have news...good or bad he is the first person i want to tell.

He's the one I go to for a hug and support when the going gets tough.

He knows me inside out and upside down... he's seen me at my best and my worst...and yet... surprisingly he still loves me.

I don't do a lot of venting about him... I don't like to say anything bad about him behind his back. If he p!sses me off I tell HIM. 

The only time I have discussed any issues i talked to my sister. I know she loves me and him and she is a huge supporter of our marriage.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Yes, he is my best friend, that is the only way I can see a marriage lasting really.
I would imagine I am his best friend, I would go and ask but he is having an afternoon nap & I would not be his friend if I woke him up to ask a silly question!

As to who I vent to, nobody nowdays, despite the fact he is annoying me at the moment. Many years ago, back in our bad marriage days, I used to vent to a friend. I can see now that she was so unhappy in her own marriage that anything she advised me was tainted.


----------



## loveisthemovement (Aug 15, 2012)

He is, and sometimes I think that its a blessing, and other times a curse. I've found that because of this, I don't have very many people to open up to completely, when it comes to him


----------



## lalsr1988 (Apr 16, 2012)

My wife is my best friend
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & mine became near inseparable "best friends" shortly after we met at the lunch table at a new Vocational school when I was in 10th grade, him 11th.... We established that -before we even kissed. 










I've always had close girlfriends who I can share literally anything & everything with, but after I met HIM.... it was *always *him I ran too 1st......and even IF it was about him...I'd still be running TO HIM to talk it out.... it's just always been "our way". There is literally nothing I couldn't take to my husband..... he is very stable minded, can own his own faults, and he'd want me to come to him with it all. 

He is very easy to get along with.... and well, he has rarely brought on any problems in our relationship ..... that area always fell more on yours truly!!  He loved me through it anyway. 

I Know I have also been HIS "best friend" also. He was never the type to hang out with the guys.....He has always craved our "togetherness" in all things. This has never wavered in our relationship. 

When looking for our Wedding invitations... when I came across this one, the search was over....the emphasis on "Friend" is was captured me. Even though it doesn't say "best", in my heart that is how I looked at it.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

My husband is my best friend, yes. His male best friend he's had since grade school is still like a brother to him, but he's called me his best friend when I've asked. I don't really consider it a hierarchy. Since I moved across the world to be with him, having him as my best friend, lover and husband has been phenomenal for me. It's given me a confidence I wouldn't have otherwise had in a strange foreign country.

And I've been down the path of venting to everyone except my man about my man-problems, and it can become toxic really quickly. It gives your friends the sense that your relationship is weak, and they feed that back to you. So now I don't discuss my marriage with anyone except my husband.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband is MORE than my best friend. He's the one who has stood by me even when I didn't deserve it. He has cared for me more than anyone ever has in my entire life. He says I'm his whole life.

These days he rarely makes me upset and if he does I talk to him about it not others. Back when I was in venting mode I came here. I'm not a big fan of talking bad about my husband to people who know him. That's disrespectful.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

honeysuckle rose said:


> ...and would he say the same about you?
> 
> If it didn't start that way, how did you become best friends?
> 
> ...


Yes we are best friends, he says it to me often that he loves that we can share everything. However being a female, I sometimes will vent to my female friends. But it is usually something i have already told him.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

He told me I'm his best friend.

I would like him to be my best friend.
At one time, he was my worst enemy.
I would like to consider him my best friend.
I hope that is the direction we're heading.


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

He definitely is. I feel sorry for anyone who doesn't feel that way. We both just finished school in the spring and I have a school-based job now and he will be starting law school next week, so while we're more up and running now, we had all summer to just hang out together. We did a lot of traveling and seeing family and friends, but the majority of our time has just been us and the dogs, especially this past month when we moved across the country to a city where we knew no one. I never get bored of being around him, even if we're just chilling. He might be playing a video game and I'm reading, but it's so nice being there. We do things together too, watch movies or shows, play games, exercise, discuss anything and everything. He is the person I tell everything to, great or small, happy or sad, and he empathizes and sympathizes with me about all of it. 

Sometimes I will talk to one friend about our deeper problems (no sex, his sexual problems mostly) but it is not a complaining talk, it is a "we're stuck and maybe if I had another perspective I could understand him better or maybe it can spark us in another direction". I only talk to her because I know she has the utmost respect and love for me and a profound respect for my choices, including my choice of spouse (others would most likely think I'm crazy for marrying someone who I knew I'd have sexual problems with, but she respects me and talks to me in a productive manner, not a destructive "just get divorced" way).


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My wife and I began as best friends for a year, really close best friends (more like an emotional affair but heh)

We simply 'clicked', and ended up doing everything together to the point we became rather inseperable. My wife and I to this day have had 2 seperations so far in our marriage but they don't last very long (like a week lol). My concern now is how I'm going to live without her but I try not to think about that.

I've become completely interdependent on her, as my wife, my best friend, and arch nemesis!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely! We have been each others best friend since we were inseparable 13 years ago when we first met. Yes, he does feel the same way.


----------



## Samayouchan (Jun 1, 2012)

MY husband and I are best friends. Some times however we're too much of best friends, and as most bffs do, they argue. I can't stay mad at him for long, even though sometimes I think I should. lol.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

My wife says I am her best friend and from what I can tell that is what she tells her same sex friends. I am pretty sure it is all a facade and for what I am not quite sure.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, he is my best friend. He is there for me more than any woman friend I have had. We talk about everything and my husband has a special bond with me because I taught him to be open about his feelings.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

My wife is my best friend.
My male best friend from before my marriage [ the best man] and I were business partners. We had a terrible falling out over a business deal.
It helped me appreciate my wife more.

She is now my business partner , best friend and most of all,
My wife.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

honeysuckle rose said:


> ...and would he say the same about you?
> 
> If it didn't start that way, how did you become best friends?
> 
> ...


Yes. My husband is my very best friend. We became best friends shortly after we started dating, and have remained so ever since. 

I vent to a guy friend I have that I've known since I was twelve. He lives across the country, so it's only online, but he often helps me see a guys perspective on things.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, and he said I am his too.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

My husband and I were best friends prior to dating. We ***** at each other when we are frustrated. We don't really take our relationship problems to anyone else.


----------

